
Show HN: Pet project update – translating emojis into URLs - andreigaspar
https://www.npmjs.com/package/emoji-express
======
andreigaspar
Last week I had the idea of offering emoji support for URLs in a website. It
was pretty well received - some people had suggestions for emojis, others
requests for features like customization.

Today I had a pretty interesting request of translating emojis from URLs into
text, so I wrote a couple scripts, built a data set, and implemented a proof
of concept for it.

Examples:

yoursite.com/<BAT_EMOJI><MAN_WALKING_EMOJI>

translates to: yoursite.com/batman-walking

yoursite.com/<FIRE_EMOJI>-in-the-️<HOLE_EMOJI>

translates to: yoursite.com/fire-in-the-hole

The feature is included in emoji-express 1.1.1

~~~
julienreszka
Twitter fails to parse emojis when right after domain url in tweet. I ditched
this because of that.

~~~
andreigaspar
Oh crap, it's true - although all other platforms do parse them right

